# American Idol 3/9/06 -- The results (Spoilers)



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think I need to play the lottery!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3839775&&#post3839775


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Bad choice sending Ayla home...She is far more talented than WAIT...Kevin made it too??? Oyyyy...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I am pleasantly surprised to see Melissa stick around.

-Rose


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Who let the Brittnum twins out of jail?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I voted for the little shrimp (Kevin). He needs to pick better songs though.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kevin will be this season's Jonathan Stevens.

Clearly out of his league, but will go rather far while better people are kicked off before him, because of various voting demographic issues.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Huh. Interesting results tonight. I don't think I agree with 3 of the 4... the only one I really agree with is Will Makar going home.

Why are the Brittenum twins not in jail??


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Hmmm Gideon gone. Kind of a surprise.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

No black guys in the finals?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

the voters are from the South. They are racist.



Oh, wait, that Rueben guy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> the voters are from the South. They are racist.
> 
> Oh, wait, that Rueben guy.


I wasn't implying racism, Jeff. I was just making an observation.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Mandisa, Lisa and Paris are in the top 12 so I am not buying racism but Bucky and Kevin probably should've gotten the axe over Gedeon.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I really thought Kevin would be gone. I'm disappointed because I liked Gedeon.

-Rose


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

The Pez heads are gone! Whoo hoo! Can't believe that Melissa survived Simon's death sentence.

What the hell happened to Bo? He sounded like absolute crap tonight!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Figaro said:


> The Pez heads are gone! Whoo hoo! Can't believe that Melissa survived Simon's death sentence.
> 
> What the hell happened to Bo? He sounded like absolute crap tonight!


I agree. I'd have voted HIM off if we could. He was horrible.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Surprised about Ayla and Gedeon. Oh well. Remember, out of those remaining twelve, eleven of them will also be going home at some point. Interesting results, though, tonight.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I'm glad Bucky and Melissa got through. But I felt bad for Ayla. She probably takes things so hard when she "fails". 

Kevin really shouldn't be there, but the more Simon puts him down, the more votes he will get.


Bo?? Was he on Paula's drugs tonight?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Every year I watch this I have to remind myself that's it a popularity contest. Kevin should have gone but he was more popular rather than more talented. I wonder how far his fan base can take him.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

So from the banter, I'm getting that Will, Gedeon, Kinnik and Ayla were the lowest vote getters? Show hasn't come on yet here in Cali. Is this correct?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

brott said:


> So from the banter, I'm getting that Will, Gedeon, Kinnik and Ayla were the lowest vote getters? Show hasn't come on yet here in Cali. Is this correct?


You got it right.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm not really dissappointed in the results... Simon was right, Ayla just picked a bad song, or she would have probably made it through this week. Kevin "Chicken Little" should be gone, of course, as should Elliot the troll, but I don't think they have any chance at winning the whole thing. I think Paris looked like Dee from 'What's Happening' tonight - got a kick out of that.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> the voters are from the South. They are racist.
> 
> Oh, wait, that Rueben guy.


i am from the south, and i am not racist or predjudiced, i hate everyone the same


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Very disappointed in Ayla going home. She wasn't her best the other night, but she's better than Melissa by a long shot.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Bo sounded congested or something. Whatever it was, I agree it was not good.


Maybe he just knows that the song sucks?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Bo did sound awful. I betcha he is just plain worn out. He's not getting near the coverage that Carrie did for her album. He's probably having to work a lot harder to sell his record.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I had enjoyed listening to Bo's music before, so I was really excited to see that he was performing on this episode of American Idol. Like others, I was really disappointed with his singing and I fast-forwarded past his performance after a short while.

I did want to give him a fair chance and so I pulled up Rhapsody and listened to The Real Thing (the single, not the whole album yet) there and it was much better. I'll probably go ahead and buy that song in iTunes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> I wasn't implying racism, Jeff. I was just making an observation.


I know. I was just trying to tie this back to the thread about how lots of "Southeners" win, so that must mean Southerners do a lot of voting.

Just me being silly.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Definitely disappointed. I liked Ayla, now, I'm not saying she should have won, but other people should have gone first. And Gedeon before Kevin? Reinforces my opinion that people are stupid.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bummer, they kicked out Buckwheat. I don't watch the show, but I always got a kick when I saw Gideon when my wife was watching because he looks so much like Buckwheat.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

darthrsg said:


> i am from the south, and i am not racist or predjudiced, i hate everyone the same


 :up:


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I know. I was just trying to tie this back to the thread about how lots of "Southeners" win, so that must mean Southerners do a lot of voting.
> 
> Just me being silly.


Being from the Midwest, I will chime in on why I find Southerners more appealing.

They come across as genuine girl or boy-next door type of individuals with that "aw shucks" attitude that we find so endearing. You don't find that in any other areas of the country. I think those that watch the show root for these individuals because they seem like kids that you would want your child to be friends with. The "yes ma'am's" and "no sir's" just add to the charm.

I admit it - it works in their favor when we watch.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Ugh. I think Melissa should be gone and Ayla should have stayed. Ditto for Gedeon vs. Bucky.

Slightly OT - Did anyone see Jimmy Kimmel later last night when he interviewed the lady who is getting so many of the Idol voting calls? Do we have to start worrying about missed votes already?


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I'm always surprised at how much better the losers usually seem to sing their song after they've been voted off. I thought Gideon was great tonight! (although the girl who was so broken up about losing actually sang worse tonight).

I figured Will would go although I think he sings well enough and has the "teen idol" looks. Most of the other guys don't look much like idols.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

IndyTom said:


> Being from the Midwest, I will chime in on why I find Southerners more appealing.
> 
> They come across as genuine girl or boy-next door type of individuals with that "aw shucks" attitude that we find so endearing. You don't find that in any other areas of the country. I think those that watch the show root for these individuals because they seem like kids that you would want your child to be friends with. The "yes ma'am's" and "no sir's" just add to the charm.
> 
> I admit it - it works in their favor when we watch.


I'm a huge fan of Kelli Pickler's. She's just so cute. Even if she isn't the best singer.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Yuck on Bo... he was awful. I kept screaming at the TV = "That's not the real Bo! He's an imposter!" It really seemed like a Bo impersonator...

I liked the results. Though I would have been happy if Ayla and Melissa had switched places.

But I can't stand Gedeon - he just creeps me out on so many levels. And I like Bucky more and more (apparantly I'm the only one here that likes him).

My favorites (in order - most to least)

Taylor
Chris
Bucky
Mandisa
Paris
Kellie
Ace
Katherine McBoobie
Elliot
Lisa
Melissa
Kevin


----------



## uclakidd (Dec 28, 2003)

So glad Gedeon is gone. Don't get me wrong, he was a great singer, but that was it. He was too cocky and too sure of himself. In a competition like this, you have to have some sort of humility, you're pleading to the American public to vote for you. If you act like you've already made it when America hasn't voted yet, you will get the boot. I'm glad to see I wasn't alone in thinking that.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Bucky and Kevin probably should've gotten the axe over Gedeon.


But <cough> someone keeps voting for Kevin.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

Kevin's lisp was really starting to get to me that last song. 

I guess it's down to Kevin and Kelly to go before the choices start to get difficult.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't really have any problems with the end result. I think if you went back and looked at who might be in the final 12 when they had 24 this is close... I never really thought much of gedeon until his last performance. Kevin really does not deserve to be there, but he is there because of the freak factor, and will hang around for a bit longer.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Who let the Brittnum twins out of jail?


I thought the same thing! FOX musta bailed 'em out... lol.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Cocky or not, Gideon was one of the top singers on the show, and I'm stunned he was voted off. Especially over the likes of Kevin or Bucky. 

Imagine Gideon singing Stevie Wonder next week. Now imagine Bucky singing it. Now Kevin.

See what I mean? 

I wonder if Ayla had ever lost anything in her life before? She looked so stunned. I'd have gotten rid of Paris over her, but I know she's the judge's favorite. I have heard her sing well, but not in the last few songs, and she's every bit as cocky as Gideon was.

Hasn't Bo been sick? Maybe that would account for out of tune he was. He looked thinner too.

Thank goodness the twelve are getting stylists next week! The girls need to stop wearing Claires jewelry and bad makeup, and the guys need to stop wearing shirt mullets.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

> Imagine Gideon singing Stevie Wonder next week. Now imagine Bucky singing it. Now Kevin.


Play nice! I just ate a midnight snack!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Kevin voters GOT TO BE FREAKIN' KIDDING ME!!! Gedeon and Ayla was a surprise. The "Granny" vote need to evaluate their minds!!!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DLL66 said:


> Kevin voters GOT TO BE FREAKIN' KIDDING ME!!! Gedeon and Ayla was a surprise. The "Granny" vote need to evaluate their minds!!!


Is it the granny vote? I doubt it. I don't think old ladies are war-dialing in for this kid.

I think it's a certain type of pre-teen girl that sees him as "safe" as opposed to the more dangerous Ace.

Isn't that how they put together groups like the Backstreet Boys and N'Synch, by getting different "types" of boys that would appeal to different types of pre-teen girls (and there was a Simpsons about that too).


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Figaro said:


> What the hell happened to Bo? He sounded like absolute crap tonight!


Speaking of Bo, did he always have that tattoo on his chest? It looked ridiculous.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Is it the granny vote? I doubt it. I don't think old ladies are war-dialing in for this kid.
> 
> I think it's a certain type of pre-teen girl that sees him as "safe" as opposed to the more dangerous Ace.
> 
> Isn't that how they put together groups like the Backstreet Boys and N'Synch, by getting different "types" of boys that would appeal to different types of pre-teen girls (and there was a Simpsons about that too).


I just used the "granny vote" as a cliche.........actually, I think Kevin's hometown and family probably have the "Phone Brigade" going on!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

dthmj said:


> Yuck on Bo... he was awful. I kept screaming at the TV = "That's not the real Bo! He's an imposter!" It really seemed like a Bo impersonator...
> 
> I liked the results. Though I would have been happy if Ayla and Melissa had switched places.
> 
> ...


So, do Katharine's breasts distract/annoy you enough that you lower your ranking of her, or do you not like her singing as much? Similarly, do you actually like Ace's singing, or do you give him bonus points for being good-looking and thus rank him higher than you'd otherwise would? I wonder who we'd all like if this was a radio contest, and we couldn't see the contestants until it's over.

(Confession time - I give bonus points to the female hotties, especially when they strive to earn those bonus points by showing cleavage/midriff). If two singers are otherwise equal, I'd vote for the better-looking female (if I actually voted, of course ). Luckily for me, Katharine can actually sing really well - the jiggling is just a bonus.


----------



## boneill (Feb 7, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> I voted for the little shrimp (Kevin). He needs to pick better songs though.


Why would you do that? He's by far the worst on the show. Total sympathy vote. If they trotted out some poor guy in a wheel chair who could only sing with the aid of an electronic device, would you vote for him? I don't get it. It's not doing Kevin any favors to make him think he's a star. He's now very defiant and cocky when Simon tries to give him a dose of realism. He could also use some speech therapy. That listhp is annoying.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I think it's a certain type of pre-teen girl that sees him as "safe" as opposed to the more dangerous Ace.


Ace? Dangerous? What show are you watching?


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Jeez....the Brittnum twins. Did you hear their comment when Ryan said something about if they had been to the moon(talking about the clothes they had on). One of them said something and then said "and we're rich too". Have they signed some record deal or were they just spouting their usual drivel?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I think we're pretty much all agreed that Kinnik and Wil were worthy of "le Grande Boot", and that Mellisa and Kevin are not long for the off either.

However, remember this, voting public. When your 11-year-old daughter begs you to take her to see the Idols tour, it's YOU who has to sit in the audience and squirm at Kevin's embarrassing performance!

That's the difference this week. We all know that another 11 will be sent home before the next Idol is crowned, but these are the ones that will go on tour.


BTW, on the Southern thing - they have to have SOMETHING to do while waiting for the next Nascar race!!!


"Hey Bubba, come take this motor out, Momma needs a bath!"


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

While I agree that Bo sounded awful.... it was nice to see him relaxed & look like he was having fun. 

It'll be interesting to see the stylists' results --- they have their work cut out for them.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

NJChris said:


> I'm glad Bucky and Melissa got through. But I felt bad for Ayla. She probably takes things so hard when she "fails".


LOL! I don't think she was connecting with the audience. Simon always said she was robotic. It was nice to see some emotion from her last night, just wish ahe had shown some humility.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> (Confession time - I give bonus points to the female hotties, especially when they strive to earn those bonus points by showing cleavage/midriff). If two singers are otherwise equal, I'd vote for the better-looking female (if I actually voted, of course ). Luckily for me, Katharine can actually sing really well - the jiggling is just a bonus.


SPOT ON, BROTHER!!!!!! GO KATHARINE!!!!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Bucky is sucky - can't believe he made the cut!

And something is definately "off" about Gideon - his speech pattern is very disturbing.

Final 4 - 

Melissa
Mandisa
Taylor
Elliot

Final 2 - 
Elliot
Mandisa

We shall see how well I did in a few weeks...


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

So let me get this straight...for weeks now the judges have been ripping the contestants over song choice, and everyone who has tried a Stevie Wonder song gets the "Stevie's the best singer in history, you can't do justice to his songs" comment...and so naturally for the first theme show they choose the songs of...Stevie Wonder!! Amazing!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bye Ayla. And keep in mind this is what America thinks, not just me  now I wont presume to speak for everyone, but i'm betting there's a population out there that agrees that in addition to not being the best singer, she also has a free ride to school and I do think that someone else should be given a chance. Im not trying to get you to agree with me, because you never will and I wont start that fight, but realize, there are other people out there with the same thought process and they must have had phones.

I didnt watch the guys this week (would have been painful on that hotel tv live) but i just can't imagine the G-ster being an idol. The cult fav kevin wont make it to the end but he's good tv so i'm glad they kept him around. I love rooting for underdogs. 

I'm glad mel and kathy got through, was a bit nervous there at the end. It's good to see kathy and roomie getting along dancing etc like that. Maybe that's why they are successful, they are confortable. 

Do the other 'single' roomies get squished with another single roomie if their partners are voted off?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Wait till Bucky has to sing Stevie Wonder. I doubt he'll live through that.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Wait till Bucky has to sing Stevie Wonder. I doubt he'll live through that.


OMG - I didn't think about that. I may have to shoot myself (or him!)


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Final 4 -
> 
> Melissa
> Mandisa
> ...


Melissa's in your top 4? You really think she's better than Katherine and Lisa?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

I like the Brittenum twins mouthing off that they're "rich" or something to that effect. Real easy to be "rich" when you're committing forgery, theft and identity fraud 

Ayla really didn't seem to take the loss as well as others have. As someone upthread said, she's probably not used to losing at anything.

If you go back and look at Gideon's face - he starts smiling when Ryan calls Bucky's name. How wrong is it when I love seeing that smile fall immediately after Ryan finishes his sentence?



> Ace? Dangerous? What show are you watching?


 :up:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I think it's a certain type of pre-teen girl that sees him as "safe" as opposed to the more dangerous Ace.
> 
> Isn't that how they put together groups like the Backstreet Boys and N'Synch, by getting different "types" of boys that would appeal to different types of pre-teen girls (and there was a Simpsons about that too).


I don't think that there is a woman in America that wouldn't be safe with George Michael 2.0 AKA Brett "Ace" Young  I loved that fake footage the other night when they tried to make him look like a handyman. I don't think he has ever held a hammer in his life before that.

Speaking of the Simpsons, remember the "Choo Choo Choose Me" Valentines Day episode when Lisa befriends Ralph Wiggum? You know the part when Bart shows her breaking Ralph's heart in slow motion on the tape? That is what it was like slow-moing Gedeon's reaction when he realized that he had been cut instead of Boomhaur. Oh that was priceless.

The ever so irresponsible Boston Globe has a short blurb about Ayla today but instead of her they have a picture of McBoobs! Oh that is priceless too.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

having the twins back on here shows everyone involved is indeed a ratings whore. What kind of example does that set for the youth of today? (not usually my position but just thought I'd take it up for this particular case)


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Paris should have gone home and not Ayla. If Paris has to search so hard for just the right song to make her sound good (she hasn't been good since the Billie Holliday thing), then doesn't that say something?

Agree with Will and Kennik, but would have booted Kevin and Paris instead of Gedeon and Ayla.

I don't understand the automatic death sentence for Melissa. Possibly because she doesn't oversing or screech?

For me, it is Katharine and then everyone else. She is effortless, spot on with every note and has shown the ability to sing different genres well. Couldn't care less about stage presence or antics after she sings. Unfortunately, I fear the lemmings who vote will follow the "judges" lead of encouraging the high note screechers, leading Mandisa to the finals.

For the guys I would be OK with Taylor, Chris or Elliot, with Ace just behind.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Here's my take on Bo........

I loved him on the show last year....thought he was great. I bought *Recipe for Flavor* by his band *Sugarmoney*. That rocks. Great, awesome blues oriented rock and roll. I probably have worn it out by now.

I eagerly downloaded *The Real Thing*. I don't like it. Sounds too much like any of the other MTV/Boy singers out now. It's got Clive's fingerprints all over it. I already have moved most of it off my iPod.

Now, last night, I too thought he sounded congested. And it hasn't been too long since all of his life-threatening surgeries that he has had. The guy is probably just plain exhausted. Also, the song on the CD sounds very heavily produced. Put him on that small stage, with probably poorly placed monitors, with a band he is not used to, and yeah, he will suck.

But for anyone who liked him on the show last year, and has not heard of *Sugarmoney*, I urge you to go to a site like Garageband and download the samples they have there. You will be wanting *Recipe for Flavor* in a heartbeat!!!!!

http://www.garageband.com/artist/sugar_money

Now, I bought the CD form the Sugarmoney website, but that was taken down a while ago...I think around the end of Idol last year. If anyone needs help finding other places to hear music by his band, let me know..............PM style.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think Bucky is sucky - can't believe he made the cut!
> 
> And something is definately "off" about Gideon - his speech pattern is very disturbing.
> 
> ...


I can tell you how well you will do in terms of selling an American Idol. Not well at all.. Unfortunately not a one in the bunch. Unfortunately or fortunately none of those 4 would be hugely succesful if they won American Idol.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I know that I am going to go straight to hell for saying this but I have to. Have they really been sending the losers home or have they been feeding them to Mandisa? Has anyone actually seen the last few rejects of late? Some times I just wonder about these things.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Figaro said:


> I know that I am going to go straight to hell for saying this but I have to. Have they really been sending the losers home or have they been feeding them to Mandisa? Has anyone actually seen the last few rejects of late? Some times I just wonder about these things.


She did sing she is every woman inside of her.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My comment is also evil but true... I was genuinely worried that mandissa wouldn't fit in those ridiculous ice cream parlor in the year 2040 space chairs that they had.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

EMoMoney said:


> Melissa's in your top 4? You really think she's better than Katherine and Lisa?


Oops - I meant Katherine (I am bad at names  )


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> My comment is also evil but true... I was genuinely worried that mandissa wouldn't fit in those ridiculous ice cream parlor in the year 2040 space chairs that they had.


Had the same thought, the bus for hell will be by shortly to pick us up.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Hmmm Gideon gone. Kind of a surprise.


His voice was great, but I'm not unhappy to see him go. He resembles Pennywise from the movie "It" too much, and he was starting to give me the creeps.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Mandisa looked like Reuben on Jupiter!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

boneill said:


> Why would you do that? He's by far the worst on the show. Total sympathy vote. If they trotted out some poor guy in a wheel chair who could only sing with the aid of an electronic device, would you vote for him? I don't get it. It's not doing Kevin any favors to make him think he's a star. He's now very defiant and cocky when Simon tries to give him a dose of realism. He could also use some speech therapy. That listhp is annoying.


Nah, I highly doubt he will be able to handle a Stevie Wonder song. So he will be gone next week. I doubt my one throw away vote put him over the top.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

darthrsg said:


> i am from the south, and i am not racist or predjudiced, i hate everyone the same


 :up:


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

MusicMama said:


> Ugh. I think Melissa should be gone and Ayla should have stayed. Ditto for Gedeon vs. Bucky.
> 
> Slightly OT - Did anyone see Jimmy Kimmel later last night when he interviewed the lady who is getting so many of the Idol voting calls? Do we have to start worrying about missed votes already?


I saw part if a clip about this a while ago and don't really understand what this was all about.

People would call her and she would ask them who they were voting for? Wouldn't people know that it is the wrong number..getting a person? I haven't voted yet this year, but itsn't it still automated?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Will stevie wonder be a guest judge during next week's show while they sing his songs? I'd like to see that just so we can see his reaction to kevin, elliot, and mcphine.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yup it's automated. It says something like "Thank you for voting for contestant 1" or something llike that.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I saw part if a clip about this a while ago and don't really understand what this was all about.
> 
> People would call her and she would ask them who they were voting for? Wouldn't people know that it is the wrong number..getting a person? I haven't voted yet this year, but itsn't it still automated?


People are stupid. Don't ever forget that.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

boneill said:


> Why would you do that? He's by far the worst on the show. Total sympathy vote. If they trotted out some poor guy in a wheel chair who could only sing with the aid of an electronic device, would you vote for him? I don't get it. It's not doing Kevin any favors to make him think he's a star. He's now very defiant and cocky when Simon tries to give him a dose of realism. He could also use some speech therapy. That listhp is annoying.


I have to agree with you. In my opinion, Kevin is awful, horrible, etc. I even closed my eyes to watch him because he is just painful to look at, and he was still awful.

Gideon would still be there if he didn't act like such a creep. In my opinion is a much better performer than Kevin.

I only enjoy maybe two of the women who are left. I actually like most of the men and believe that with the merge (I watch survivor too much), that the women are gonna be in trouble because most are just not as good as the men.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Way too much love for Maneater on this site - just FYI....she is not really that good! :down:


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I have to agree with you. In my opinion, Kevin is awful, horrible, etc. I even closed my eyes to watch him because he is just painful to look at, and he was still awful.
> 
> Gideon would still be there if he didn't act like such a creep. In my opinion is a much better performer than Kevin.


So....think about this one....who would you rather sing at your wedding?


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

newsposter said:


> bye Ayla. And keep in mind this is what America thinks, not just me  now I wont presume to speak for everyone, but i'm betting there's a population out there that agrees that in addition to not being the best singer, she also has a free ride to school and I do think that someone else should be given a chance. Im not trying to get you to agree with me, because you never will and I wont start that fight, but realize, there are other people out there with the same thought process and they must have had phones.


The people with that thought process will most likely never play Division 1 college basketball like Ayla will, and they have no idea how hard a person has to work to get to that point. There are many outstanding athletes who never even play college basketball, it takes a special player who has worked her butt off in high school in order to get a D1 scholarship. Nobody gets a D1 free ride to play college ball because their parents are famous, or they sing well, or they're cute, or they're rich. In the cut-throat world of college basketball, only the strong survive.

And I agree this is probably the first time Ayla has failed at anything, and she had no idea how to react. Most of us have had practice losing and/or rejection by the time we're 17, she hasn't. Straight A's, outstanding athlete, prettiest girl in the class, talented singer, she's most likely risen to the top of everything she does.

Personally I don't like the way the judges tried to hand pick the final 12, and even though I felt bad for Ayla I am glad Melissa survived Simon's attempt to send her home. I also think, based on Tuesday's performances, Ayla deserved to stay over Paris and Kelly, but that's me. Randy likes Paris, Simon likes Kelly, so they're in regardless how they performed.


----------



## KalaPela (Dec 16, 2002)

I read this about Gedeon on MSN.com this morning and thought I would share:



> Tough road
> 
> McKinney is a textbook example of a contestant who would have stood a much better chance had the producers chosen to tell more of his backstory. He was supposed to audition in Memphis in September, but the auditions were canceled because of Hurricane Katrina. The teenager then went to Chicago, after raising the money by holding a concert at the Yo! Memphis Academy of Visual and Performing Arts and getting a donation from a local police association.
> 
> He earned his ticket to Hollywood, but in December, before the semifinals, his father died. McKinney chose to stay in the competition anyway, and sang well each week. Perhaps had he gotten the airtime that Chris Daughtry and Taylor Hicks received before the semifinals started, that would have given him a fan base that would have carried him to the finals.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11752782/


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> So....think about this one....who would you rather sing at your wedding?


I don't understand the nature of your question since I said I clearly thought Gideon was better. I fast-forward through the banter now, so I can't really comment anymore on anything he has said lately.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I don't understand the nature of your question since I said I clearly thought Gideon was better. I fast-forward through the banter now, so I can't really comment anymore on anything he has said lately.


Exactly my point! Kevin never should have made it to Hollywood Dawg!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

KalaPela said:


> I read this about Gedeon on MSN.com this morning and thought I would share:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11752782/


Regardless of how compelling his backstory might be to some, it still doesn't change the fact that he comes as a freak on TV.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Regardless of how compelling his backstory might be to some, it still doesn't change the fact that he comes as a freak on TV.


and Taylor isn't? Kevin is an avg guy?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Exactly my point! Kevin never should have made it to Hollywood Dawg!


Don't get mad at me, I'm with you! lol. I don't enjoy him at all.

I guess I can't really fusss because I don't vote anymore (not gonna get into the reason why because I will get blasted  ).

I will just say one thing, Scott Savol. :down:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> and Taylor isn't? Kevin is an avg guy?


One is a likable spaz and the other is a goofy young kid. Gedeon was just a wierdo.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Figaro said:


> One is a likable spaz and the other is a goofy young kid. Gedeon was just a wierdo.


LOL. What a good assessment.

However (and I do like Taylor, he seems like a nice guy and can carry a tune pretty much), I think perhaps the likeable spaz is going to start getting on people's nerves before too long...


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

RangersRBack said:


> The people with that thought process will most likely never play Division 1 college basketball like Ayla will, and they have no idea how hard a person has to work to get to that point.


Likely not play college basketball? How about... will likely never succeed at much of anything. They are so caught up in what others have they never actually focus on their own hard work. They always have an excuse for failure.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

RangersRBack said:


> The people with that thought process will most likely never play Division 1 college basketball like Ayla will, and they have no idea how hard a person has to work to get to that point. There are many outstanding athletes who never even play college basketball, it takes a special player who has worked her butt off in high school in order to get a D1 scholarship. Nobody gets a D1 free ride to play college ball because their parents are famous, or they sing well, or they're cute, or they're rich. In the cut-throat world of college basketball, only the strong survive.
> 
> .


You made my point even better than I did! She obviously worked her butt off and should follow that path since she 'worked her butt off" and got a free ride. I guess I cant understand why someone who has worked so hard to get something would throw it away. I would think BBall is a lifelong dream and she rightfully deserves the full /free ride and hopefully will do very well. Plus I'd have to think that would be a disappointment to people if she didn't go to school. It's almost like she wants it all when she, even by your definition, is already in a pretty elite group. I'm glad America decided to give that chance to someone else, for whatever reason.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

newsposter said:


> You made my point even better than I did!


Here is your point....



> i'm betting there's a population out there that agrees that in addition to not being the best singer, she also has a free ride to school and I do think that someone else should be given a chance ...


Basically, the class/success envy position generally taken by the losers and failures of the world. In no way did the other poster make this point. Sure, a lot of people have that attitude. Look at the welfare and unemployment roles, and so on. You won't find many sucessful people with that mindset.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry no feeding today


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Damn! I here I thought Elliot would be the only troll in this thread!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks, NP.

FYI: A new show called American Idol Extra starts 3/16 on Fox Reality. It will chronicle what goes on behind the scenes after the contestants get booted.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> The people with that thought process will most likely never play Division 1 college basketball like Ayla will, and they have no idea how hard a person has to work to get to that point. There are many outstanding athletes who never even play college basketball, it takes a special player who has worked her butt off in high school in order to get a D1 scholarship. Nobody gets a D1 free ride to play college ball because their parents are famous, or they sing well, or they're cute, or they're rich. In the cut-throat world of college basketball, only the strong survive.


Wait a second, I would guess that any woman 6ft. tall or more that played high school basketball is all but assured a D1 scholarship. There just aren't that many woman that tall out there much less who actually play basketball. She certainly did get the scholarship because of her parents, not because they are "famous," but because of genetics. I am not saying she isn't a great basketball player, she very well may be, but I think you are exagerating the difficulties of getting a sholarship for D1 basketball. This would be the same for a male 7ft. or taller. I saw a kid on Oregon State who basically couldn't move but he had a full ride scholarship at a pac-10 school.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> Wait a second, I would guess that any woman 6ft. tall or more that played high school basketball is all but assured a D1 scholarship. There just aren't that many woman that tall out there much less who actually play basketball. She certainly did get the scholarship because of her parents, not because they are "famous," but because of genetics. I am not saying she isn't a great basketball player, she very well may be, but I think you are exagerating the difficulties of getting a sholarship for D1 basketball. This would be the same for a male 7ft. or taller. I saw a kid on Oregon State who basically couldn't move but he had a full ride scholarship at a pac-10 school.


Wow that is so not true, your perception of D1 womens basketball is not accurate. A 6 foot 6 girl or above could possibly get by on sheer height alone, a team might take her if she's a marginal talent hoping they can teach her the game. The old axiom would apply, 'You can't teach height'.

Six feet tall is just a little above average for Big East womens basketball, however. Right now BC has two 6-4 players, one at 6-2 and another at 6 foot even, like Ayla. So she would be the fourth or fifth tallest out of 12. Rutgers, the local college here in NJ, who Ayla will be playing against next year, has six players taller than six feet. Ayla would be in the middle of the pack.

If you think a six foot tall girl can stand there and catch a pass, turn and shoot over a bunch of little girls you're so mistaken. A player like that would be eaten alive in the Big East. This is big time women's college basketball, and only the best of the best get a scholarship


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Um....different forum fellas!

The question is...who (out of all the idol hopefuls) would you want to sing at your wedding - and yes...you have to pay for their meal too


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jennifer said:


> Thanks, NP.
> 
> FYI: A new show called American Idol Extra starts 3/16 on Fox Reality. It will chronicle what goes on behind the scenes after the contestants get booted.


YW

I love behind the scenes shows. Hope it's good. Between this and oprah we should have full tivos any day now


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Gedeon was a weirdo. It was like he had to think of every word he was going to say unless it was "God bless you".

That and his painting sucked.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

newsposter said:


> sorry no feeding today


Ah... the old message board version of an excuse.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Chunky said:


> Um....different forum fellas!
> 
> The question is...who (out of all the idol hopefuls) would you want to sing at your wedding - and yes...you have to pay for their meal too


Wedded to them?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

GDG76 said:


> Gedeon was a weirdo. It was like he had to think of every word he was going to say unless it was "God bless you".
> 
> That and his painting sucked.


You're thinking of spike lee. He pauses extensively to think of what he is saying. Gideon I think maybe had a stutter or some other issue that causes him to annunciate excessively.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> We shall see how well I did in a few weeks...


May?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I felt sooo bad for Ayla. Seacrestout was making it worse for her. He should have gone straight to the judges for feedback to give her a moment to compose herself. Straight A student, star basketball player and good looking gal, she's got it going on!

I'm glad Melissa stayed though, I think she's gonna be a big surprise later on.

Bo sounded horrible, and I was looking forward to him singing that song. I've heard it ont he radio before, and I really like it. I thought Carrie Underwood did a nice job the other nite, she sounded a lot like she does on the radio, but Bo, uugggghhh. I"m sure some of the other boys could have sang it better than him.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Um....different forum fellas!


Actually just trying to make a point that anything Ayla has accomplished on the basketball court (and she's accomplished a lot) was earned. Being a six foot tall female high school athlete is an advantage, but very few of those tall girls score 2,000 points and receive a scholarship to a division 1 school.

It reverts back to people thinking everything Ayla has accomplished has been handed to her, and that's why maybe she didn't receive enough votes. I hope people voted for others because they liked how they performed, not because Ayla has any kind of social advantage that helps her in this competition, or an athletic competition, or in school, or any other facet in her life where she's worked hard to succeed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I felt sooo bad for Ayla. Seacrestout was making it worse for her. .


I think he was trying to make her feel better. At least in his own mind. The protector came out but not sure how he did.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Actually just trying to make a point that anything Ayla has accomplished on the basketball court (and she's accomplished a lot) was earned. Being a six foot tall female high school athlete is an advantage, but very few of those tall girls score 2,000 points and receive a scholarship to a division 1 school.
> 
> It reverts back to people thinking everything Ayla has accomplished has been handed to her, and that's why maybe she didn't receive enough votes. I hope people voted for others because they liked how they performed, not because Ayla has any kind of social advantage that helps her in this competition, or an athletic competition, or in school, or any other facet in her life where she's worked hard to succeed.


The point I belive was not that she was handed things, but that she was handed the talent, environment, and opportunity that allowed her to achieve them through hard work. I for one am not one who believes that anyone can accomplish anything with just hard work without these other things.

I don't think the judgementalism that comes from seeing someone who was privileged is unique to american idol. Sometimes it is just difficult to root for someone who has accomplished a lot. People like the underdogs.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I agree that losing will be a good character builder for someone like Ayla. Sure she worked hard and earned everything she got. But sometimes life sucks and isn't fair. Sometimes you do your absolute best and still lose, badly.

It's a tough lesson to learn, but it's part of learning to be an adult.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Um....different forum fellas!
> 
> The question is...who (out of all the idol hopefuls) would you want to sing at your wedding - and yes...you have to pay for their meal too


You pose an interesting question..

For a single-dosage event like a wedding, I would have to say Taylor or Ace. They both make me  when they sing. I will probably get sick of one or both of them in the weeks to come, but right now, thats my choice.

This is only if I can't pick Clay......


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

we are getting way off track again. Somebody post some McBoob pics and fast!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'll say it first, I guess. I'd want katharine there. If I just got married and I'm already tempted by the succubus mcphee, I would know the marriage is doomed. I would prefer to know it then rather than years later when my wife cuts off my arm in anger.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't think anyone else has mentioned this, but anyone else notice that the judges this week were a little <ahem> subdued - as compared to last week? they were on their best behavior.

I would not have been surprised if they had a "meeting of the minds" after last weeks perceived drunken debacle. Either the producer of the show (Nigel?) or some Fox exec must have put the hammer down - since they were risking their #1 ratings with their immaturity.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks Ayla went home because the she did lousy this week. The song she sang sounded horrible to me. I wouldn't have voted for her.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

mgar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ayla went home because the she did lousy this week. The song she sang sounded horrible to me. I wouldn't have voted for her.


No, that's exactly why she went home. The way she looked when she performed didn't help her either - she can look a lot better than that.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Figaro said:


> we are getting way off track again. Somebody post some McBoob pics and fast!


Sorry it took me so long.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

DLiquid said:


> Sorry it took me so long.


I like big butts and I can not lie...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I like big butts and I can not lie...


Um, wrong contestant if you are looking for big butts


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well Katharine has a larger than average booty...no comment on Mandisa's!


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

this one is ok


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I felt sooo bad for Ayla. Seacrestout was making it worse for her.


I was thinking the same thing. I was talking to the screen telling Ryan to shut up. He just kept pushing and pushing. i know he was trying to help, but you could tell she just wanted him to stop. I was disappointed she got dumped. I liked her.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I saw part if a clip about this a while ago and don't really understand what this was all about.
> 
> People would call her and she would ask them who they were voting for? Wouldn't people know that it is the wrong number..getting a person? I haven't voted yet this year, but itsn't it still automated?


I saw that segment and it just didn't make any sense. As far as I know there has never been anything but individual numbers for each contestant and it has always been automated. I have not voted in years, but I have never heard of a single number where people call in and say their vote. Unless it is some kind of second-rate polling someone is doing on their own and the number is the same.

On top of that it is an 866 number, and is highly unlikely that the lady has an 866 number forwarded to her home phone number. To a business, or an office number in the house sure.....

The whole thing seemed extremely bogus. Either the entire thing was a bit from beginning to end or the Kimmel producers are absolute morons.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Wait a second, I would guess that any woman 6ft. tall or more that played high school basketball is all but assured a D1 scholarship. There just aren't that many woman that tall out there much less who actually play basketball. She certainly did get the scholarship because of her parents, not because they are "famous," but because of genetics. I am not saying she isn't a great basketball player, she very well may be, but I think you are exagerating the difficulties of getting a sholarship for D1 basketball. This would be the same for a male 7ft. or taller. I saw a kid on Oregon State who basically couldn't move but he had a full ride scholarship at a pac-10 school.


Thank you for saying this... I knew a lot of D1 woman's basketball players when I was in college, and it is clear that being tall and tall/big and posessing a modicum of atheletic ability would qualify you for a D1 scholarship. With Title IX there are simply a lot of D1 programs and a lot of available scholarships for women. Height is an important attribute to basketball.

It would be the same for a 7 foot man with a little bit of athletic ability. It would be very hard for a 7 foot male with basic coordination not to get a scholarship somewhere. Heck look at Shawn Bradley, he probably earned 100 million dollars in his career as a professional basketball player and he never worked hard a day in his life.

People really need to get some perspective. If she is a good enough player she will be able to get a scholarship next year, somewhere. So there should be no worries there. Not to mention it is unlikely her family is without the means to pay for her to have a good education if she were not able to acquire another scholarship.

Just don't label every person with a D1 scholarship as the hardest working most motivated 1% of the population in the world. A good portion of athletic ability is genetics, and at the point you are in most big D1 sports, that is still enough to carry you.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Well Katharine has a larger than average booty...no comment on Mandisa's!


maybe than the average ten year old boy. The average female booty is a lot bigger than Katharine's. Especially the average American's.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If you say so...


----------



## boneill (Feb 7, 2004)

newsposter said:


> You made my point even better than I did! She obviously worked her butt off and should follow that path since she 'worked her butt off" and got a free ride. I guess I cant understand why someone who has worked so hard to get something would throw it away. I would think BBall is a lifelong dream and she rightfully deserves the full /free ride and hopefully will do very well. Plus I'd have to think that would be a disappointment to people if she didn't go to school. It's almost like she wants it all when she, even by your definition, is already in a pretty elite group. I'm glad America decided to give that chance to someone else, for whatever reason.


How dare she consider changing her career path at the age of 17 while I never got a D1 scholarship! That about right?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd rather keep the talk to Katharine's butt  If you don't mind!!!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

I hope Kevin wins the whole thing. Then before his "big album" comes out, puberty hits. All he has going for him is that he looks like he's 10 years old and he's sooooo "cute." Then all the publicity has him going around with giant zits and weird whiskers.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

justapixel said:


> The girls need to stop wearing Claires jewelry


What's wrong with my jewelry? I'll have you know I get lots of compliments!!


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

marksman said:


> Thank you for saying this... I knew a lot of D1 woman's basketball players when I was in college, and it is clear that being tall and tall/big and posessing a modicum of atheletic ability would qualify you for a D1 scholarship.


That is a joke. The qualities it takes for women are essentially the same as men, and the bar has been set higher year after year for the last 20 years.



> It would be the same for a 7 foot man with a little bit of athletic ability.


An accurate comparison may be a woman in the 6'6" range, and then you get to the requirement of talent, athletic ability, and work.



> A good portion of athletic ability is genetics, and at the point you are in most big D1 sports, that is still enough to carry you.


Another joke of a comment. Anyone can sit and come up with exceptions, whether it be athletics or academics, but your comments are intended to be broad generalizations and are simply based on ignorance. The statement that genetics will "carry you" is beyond ignorant.



> People really need to get some perspective.


A better option is that some people should get a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> If you say so...


I say it's just right, that's why I picked the screenshots I did, but I have a feeling she will continue to lose weight as her career progresses. You can already see she's dropped some weight since the auditions.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

boneill said:


> How dare she consider changing her career path at the age of 17 while I never got a D1 scholarship! That about right?


Why are you fixated on how I paid for college? I have no problem admitting I paid off my loans by getting a job and never once was jealous that others got scholarships. It's really kind of creepy all the conclusions you are making from my one comment. And they are really off base and without merit since you dont know me. I hope you get off that track with my history and stick to the show from now on as you know as much about my personal life as I know of yours right?


----------



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

Question: Where is the list of songs that they can choose from? Has anyone seen it?


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Will stevie wonder be a guest judge during next week's show while they sing his songs? I'd like to see that just so we can see his reaction to kevin, elliot, and mcphine.


  What reaction would you expect a blind guy to have during a singing competition? It seems that his would be the only opinion unclouded by physical appearance, no?

Maybe you're expecting one of the judges to whisper in his ear "okay, this is the little dorky kid... this is the fat chick..."?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, with Will gone there is only one goodlooking guy left : Ace.

Ayla voted off too.

America blew it this week.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

wooh said:


> I hope Kevin wins the whole thing. Then before his "big album" comes out, puberty hits.


His first song would be "When it's time to Change"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

smickola said:


> So let me get this straight...for weeks now the judges have been ripping the contestants over song choice, and everyone who has tried a Stevie Wonder song gets the "Stevie's the best singer in history, you can't do justice to his songs" comment...and so naturally for the first theme show they choose the songs of...Stevie Wonder!! Amazing!!


TRUE STORY!
What in the be-foo-fah is Chris going to sing?  
<Metallica affect>You are the sunshine of my life...yeah...(growl)..</Metallica affect>
Ok, sing it yourself, it can be funny!


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

Chris would have a shot at tackling:
Higher Ground
Superstition


And maybe even:
Signed Sealed Delivered
For Once in My Life
Sir Duke
Do I Do


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

richNYC said:


> Chris would have a shot at tackling:
> Higher Ground
> Superstition
> 
> ...


Ok, maybe...I hope he reads this...I like him and I hope he goes far!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I bet that Chris does Higher Ground, but does the Red Hot Chili Peppers' version.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TB805 said:


> Question: Where is the list of songs that they can choose from? Has anyone seen it?


I haven't but do recall that (and they may have been exaggerating) one time the judges said 'out of the hundreds of songs, why did you choose this one?"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TB805 said:


> Question: Where is the list of songs that they can choose from? Has anyone seen it?


I don't think there's a master list of songs they can choose from. As far as I know, the contestants are asked to choose a song they'd like to sing, then a few alternates. The show then goes and tries to get the clearance for the song(s).

I believe last season, there was one contestant who commented after a rather poor performance that it wasn't their first or even second choice for a song to sing, and as a result, they didn't have a lot of time to practice and rehearse the song. I think they said something about it being like the day before the show before clearance for the third choice song to come through.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> I haven't but do recall that (and they may have been exaggerating) one time the judges said 'out of the hundreds of songs, why did you choose this one?"


I think that was on one of the theme nights. In fact, I think that was the "Billboard Charts" night from last season... and on that night, there definitely was a list of songs they could choose from that would've been in the hundreds (they had to choose from one of the week's Billboard charts, any genre).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think that was on one of the theme nights. In fact, I think that was the "Billboard Charts" night from last season.


I'm positive one judge said that _this_ season. (I can't even remember last season or who won is how bad my memory is) They were pretty much saying out of all the choices you had, WHY on earth would you pick that one? 
I just didn't know if they were exaggerating about hundreds or not


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

marksman said:


> Thank you for saying this... I knew a lot of D1 woman's basketball players when I was in college, and it is clear that being tall and tall/big and posessing a modicum of atheletic ability would qualify you for a D1 scholarship. With Title IX there are simply a lot of D1 programs and a lot of available scholarships for women. Height is an important attribute to basketball.
> 
> It would be the same for a 7 foot man with a little bit of athletic ability. It would be very hard for a 7 foot male with basic coordination not to get a scholarship somewhere. Heck look at Shawn Bradley, he probably earned 100 million dollars in his career as a professional basketball player and he never worked hard a day in his life.
> 
> ...


Shawn Bradley was 7 foot 7, not seven foot, which makes him tall even by NBA standards. To say he's never worked hard a day in his life is an embarassment. While only 5 foot 11 I played division 1 college basketball and I promise you every single person on the floor, big and small, works their tail off from the second the very first practice begins until the balls are put away at the end of the year.

At 5-11 I wasn't a starter, and if I was 6-4 I might have been, but I harbor no resentment toward the taller person who played in front of me. If he 'never worked a day in his life' I would have resented him, but he worked at least as hard as I did, and if I were the coach I too would have played him more than me. That's how sports works.

The perspective we're trying to maintain is not whether Ayla would get another scholarship, or if her parents had the means to pay for an education if she didn't receive a scholarship. Relating this back to American Idol, it seems like some people, at least on this forum, do resent her because she has more (athletic ability, singing ability, looks, grades) than others.

I'm just trying to make a point that hopefully Ayla was voted off because of how she sang, not because people think she already has enough and should let someone else have a chance. Personally I thought she sang better last week than Paris and Kelly, and I thought one of those two should have left, but that's my opinion.

To imply that Ayla is so tall she doesn't have to work a day in her life at basketball is totally unfair. She received a full scholarship to a school in arguably the best womens college basketball conference in the country, and at six foot she's only slightly taller than average. She may even play guard.

Boston College didn't offer Ayla a scholarship because she's cute, or so she can sing the National Anthem, or because of her parents. College basketball coaches in the Big East, like it or not, get paid to win. The BC coach is trying to put food on the table just like the rest of us, and Ayla will play if she's good enough (and works hard enough), and won't play if she doesn't. That's the beauty of sports.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

What has happened to this thread?

Oh well, since we are going off topic anyway,  , I noticed that Chicken Little movie coming out on DVD and the signs are everywhere. Everytime I see it, I think of that Kevin dude. He has soured me to this movie, and I was so looking forward to it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Less B-Ball and more *McBoobies!*

ps. BC is in the ACC not the Big East!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Less B-Ball and more *McBoobies!*
> 
> ps. BC is in the ACC not the Big East!


Ooh good call, my bad. It's their first year in the ACC, old habits die hard. Same reasoning applies, though.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

_"Do all of you want to argue about basketball or do you want to talk about my boobs?"_


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I vote boobs!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> _"Do all of you want to argue about basketball or do you want to talk about my boobs?"_


How about a compromise.....we watch Katharine play basketball.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

marksman said:


> It would be the same for a 7 foot man with a little bit of athletic ability. It would be very hard for a 7 foot male with basic coordination not to get a scholarship somewhere. Heck look at Shawn Bradley, he probably earned 100 million dollars in his career as a professional basketball player and he never worked hard a day in his life.


Yes, he is rich beyond belief, (and no, he never earned 100 mill in the NBA) and being 7-6 put him there, but I'm guessing that many of the days Shawn Bradley spent getting pounded with 6000 calorie/day diets while on a ridiculous workout regimen in attempts by teams to beef him up to a "shaq" like physique probably would qualify as "a hard day of work." Not to mention the 2-years he spent on a mormon mission before returning to the US to play in the NBA.

On topic? I predict McPhee is going to start getting annoying over the next couple of weeks. Something about her is already starting to bug me.

edit: not that picture, though.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jradford said:


> On topic? I predict McPhee is going to start getting annoying over the next couple of weeks. Something about her is already starting to bug me.


She's a spaz, but I think you have it backwards. She was more annoying in the beginning and she's been toning it down more and more each week. The only time she really starts to go into silly spaz mode now is after singing, but I suspect she'll even start to get that in check.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

jradford said:


> Yes, he is rich beyond belief, (and no, he never earned 100 mill in the NBA) and being 7-6 put him there, but I'm guessing that many of the days Shawn Bradley spent getting pounded with 6000 calorie/day diets while on a ridiculous workout regimen in attempts by teams to beef him up to a "shaq" like physique probably would qualify as "a hard day of work." Not to mention the 2-years he spent on a mormon mission before returning to the US to play in the NBA.
> 
> On topic? I predict McPhee is going to start getting annoying over the next couple of weeks. Something about her is already starting to bug me.
> 
> edit: not that picture, though.


Not sure what your point is, but if you're comparing Shawn Bradley to Ayla you're way off. Ayla is not the tallest basketball player in the world, she's slightly above average. It's like saying a 6-6 men's basketball player can dominate because he's tall, when he's just slightly above average.

And after watching her the last few weeks I don't think Ayla has had any 6,000 calorie days in her past, or will in her future. Katharine, on the other hand should dress to emphasize the front and not the back. She looked just OK in those jeans, she's a couple of cheeseburgers away from not looking so good in them. Hey she has a gorgeous face and looks great from the waist up, but maybe she really should play some basketball or hit the treadmill for a little while.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Hey she has a gorgeous face and looks great from the waist up, but maybe she really should play some basketball or hit the treadmill for a little while.


Are you president of the Calista Flockheart fan club or something? If you think McPhee is fat there is something horribly wrong with you...horribly wrong.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> She's a spaz, but I think you have it backwards. She was more annoying in the beginning and she's been toning it down more and more each week. The only time she really starts to go into silly spaz mode now is after singing, but I suspect she'll even start to get that in check.


I hope so, maybe then I can start to like her. I think she's a great singer. Maybe I should just listen with my eyes closed cause her mannerisms really annoy me. Meow!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Are you president of the Calista Flockheart fan club or something? If you think McPhee is fat there is something horribly wrong with you...horribly wrong.


+1


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Are you president of the Calista Flockheart fan club or something? If you think McPhee is fat there is something horribly wrong with you...horribly wrong.


Who said fat? I'm comparing her back to her front. From the waist up she's amazing, from behind she's..............OK.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> Not sure what your point is, but if you're comparing Shawn Bradley to Ayla you're way off. Ayla is not the tallest basketball player in the world, she's slightly above average. It's like saying a 6-6 men's basketball player can dominate because he's tall, when he's just slightly above average.
> 
> And after watching her the last few weeks I don't think Ayla has had any 6,000 calorie days in her past, or will in her future. Katharine, on the other hand should dress to emphasize the front and not the back. She looked just OK in those jeans, she's a couple of cheeseburgers away from not looking so good in them. Hey she has a gorgeous face and looks great from the waist up, but maybe she really should play some basketball or hit the treadmill for a little while.


My post was in response to the post I quoted, nothing you said and definitely not comparing Ayla to Shawn Bradley. Essentially, I took issue with the idea that Shawn Bradley never worked a hard day in his life and the 6000 calorie/day diet is what NBA teams had Bradley on throughout his career, nothing to do with Ayla.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Who said fat? I'm comparing her back to her front. From the waist up she's amazing, from behind she's..............OK.


Horribly wrong...horribly wrong. Get help before its too late!  Viva la McPhee front and rear!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

IMO, Katharine gets bonus points for the booty. :up:


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Horribly wrong...horribly wrong. Get help before its too late!  Viva la McPhee front and rear!


I guess we'll agree to disagree then. If I solicit help I'll get it from the Bikini Destination models on HDNet (number one season pass). Totally different league (from behind, that is) than Katharine McPhee. I do maintain, however, from the front she can hold her own with anyone.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

RangersRBack said:


> I guess we'll agree to disagree then. If I solicit help I'll get it from the Bikini Destination models on HDNet (number one season pass). Totally different league (from behind, that is) than Katharine McPhee. I do maintain, however, from the front she can hold her own with anyone.


She could hold MY own anytime too!!!!! 

There's a lot to be said for having stretch mode on a widescreen TV!

BTW, if Bikini Destination Models is your NUMBER ONE show, then you DO need help - or a girlfriend - or both!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> She could hold MY own anytime too!!!!!
> 
> There's a lot to be said for having stretch mode on a widescreen TV!
> 
> BTW, if Bikini Destination Models is your NUMBER ONE show, then you DO need help - or a girlfriend - or both!!


Lots of paper towels...


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> She could hold MY own anytime too!!!!!
> 
> There's a lot to be said for having stretch mode on a widescreen TV!
> 
> BTW, if Bikini Destination Models is your NUMBER ONE show, then you DO need help - or a girlfriend - or both!!


Nothing like feeling like you're talking to someone back in high school. I was just trying to make a point about Katharine McPhee. 

Since it's on at such late hours the order of the SP doesn't really matter, actually. It will never conflict with the Sopranos, Lost, 24, or for that matter, American Idol.

If you're a guy and you're not familiar with that show perhaps I'm speaking to the wrong person.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I wanted to add that I've been hearing that song that Ayla sang all over the radio, CONSTANTLY. I think McBoobs would have done a better job singing it than Ayla.


----------

